# fuel pressure gauge & boost gauge



## sdgoat (Oct 17, 2005)

I am looking at getting the following two gauges:

http://www.autometer.com/cat_gaugedetail.aspx?gid=2570&sid=4

http://www.autometer.com/cat_gaugedetail.aspx?gid=2568&sid=4

Is anyone else using these? Good / bad? Are there better gauges I should be looking at?

It appears these run about $200 each (ouch). Recommendations for where to get the best price?


----------



## sdgoat (Oct 17, 2005)

...and any guesses on install time for each of these gauges?


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

I've run Autometer for years and have nothing but great things to say about them.

Question, are you supercharging? Or Turbocharging? If turbocharging, you may want to use a combination boost/vacuum gauge. If supercharging, well, it's on boost all the time, pretty much.

Jim Miller

'06 M6, 18" Phantom Black, stock for now... 
'02 Saab 9-5 Aero, slightly modded
'93 Saab 900 Turbo, 2.0L 19lbs boost, 8.1:1 compression, 250fhp, 263tq


----------



## sdgoat (Oct 17, 2005)

GTJimbO said:


> I've run Autometer for years and have nothing but great things to say about them.
> 
> Question, are you supercharging? Or Turbocharging? If turbocharging, you may want to use a combination boost/vacuum gauge. If supercharging, well, it's on boost all the time, pretty much.
> 
> ...


Maggie supercharger. I think I'm going with GTO styled gauges. Take a look at http://www.ls2gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79642. Love it!


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

In that case, boost-only is perfect. There won't be any vacuum to monitor...

Jim M.


----------

